# Intermittent Packets drop on ixl interface and ixl hung issue may happen due to an unsupported driver !!!



## souvsaha (Nov 17, 2022)

We have faced a packet drop issue in a h/w box that is using *FreeBSD 11.2.* We observe some logs that may be relevant to this issue :
Note: The issue mainly happens after the box reboot and after 2-3 days issue got auto-recovered. 
> The Impacted interfaces ixl4 (P1) & ixl5 (P2) output: {P2 is active, but not handling any traffic}

```
>netstat -i -I ixl4
Name    Mtu Network       Address              Ipkts Ierrs Idrop    Opkts Oerrs  Coll
ixl4   1500 <Link#7>      40:a6:b7:33:64:00  5619247     0 43319  8859063     0     0
ixl4      - 10.212.52.0/2 10.212.52.27       5542128     -     -  8859282     -     -
>netstat -i -I ixl5
ixl5   1500 <Link#8>      40:a6:b7:33:64:01    14553     0 13370        0     0     0
hkgx3pxy0004:service 2] dmesg | grep ixl4
ixl4: <Intel(R) Ethernet Connection 700 Series PF Driver, Version - 1.9.9-k> mem 0xc2800000-0xc2ffffff,0xc3808000-0xc380ffff at device 0.0 numa-domain 0 on pci10
ixl4: using 1024 tx descriptors and 1024 rx descriptors
ixl4: fw 7.1.51082 api 1.8 nvm 7.00 etid 80005026 oem 0.1.115
ixl4: The driver for the device detected a newer version of the NVM image than expected.
ixl4: Please install the most recent version of the network driver.
ixl4: PF-ID[0]: VFs 64, MSIX 129, VF MSIX 5, QPs 768, I2C
ixl4: WARNING: queue 7 appears to be hung!
hkgx3pxy0004:service 3] dmesg | grep ixl5
ixl5: <Intel(R) Ethernet Connection 700 Series PF Driver, Version - 1.9.9-k> mem 0xc2000000-0xc27fffff,0xc3800000-0xc3807fff at device 0.1 numa-domain 0 on pci10
ixl5: using 1024 tx descriptors and 1024 rx descriptors
ixl5: fw 7.1.51082 api 1.8 nvm 7.00 etid 80005026 oem 0.1.115
ixl5: The driver for the device detected a newer version of the NVM image than expected.
ixl5: Please install the most recent version of the network driver.
```
Driver Version is Currently - 1.9.9-k, and the 10GBase-SR module is being used. 

mainly that hung message and install the most recent version message. So do we have any existing patch for FreeBSD 11.2 which can solve this issue? 
And also we need information on that, is this kind of packet drop and hung issue is discovered in the latest FreeBSD 13.0 machine?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 17, 2022)

souvsaha said:


> a h/w box that is using *FreeBSD 11.2.*


Support for FreeBSD 11.2 ended in October 2019. The entire 11 branch is end-of-life actually. 

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions









						Unsupported FreeBSD Releases
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------

